# Quadraphonic recordings of Warner Classics



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everybody!

I was stunned when I saw the list of Warner Classics' quadraphonic recordings for the first time. They were assembled together at surrounddiscography.com. Warner Classics was one of the most active 4-channel producers at the time. They made hundreds of quadraphonic recordings. I have selected the most interesting albums:
View attachment 92364
.

PENTATONE should start to release these recordings on SACD in the near future. Their Philips and DG reissues have been extremely compelling listening experiences. The surround speakers beautifully adds just a right amount of ambience and the lack of the centre channel has not been a disadvantage at all. Herbert von Karajan was very excited on this new technology and he made dozens of 4-channel recordings. It would be great to hear him in action in a whole new way. I have designed 10 potential album covers for the first bunch.
View attachment 92365
The name of this new series might be ENCHANCED TREASURES.

Please note: *These album covers - and other preliminary information - are just my suggestions. PENTATONE and Warner Classics have not confirmed these.*


----------

